# Cheap kitchen cabinets and counter tops?



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I would try a decent RTA. Biggest thing to me would be support and how long they have been around. Even some of the big custom shops order their boxes in kd.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

www.aaadistributor.com

Main thing with RTA's is to put them together as if you are building them yourself in your shop.
Don't rely on their mechanical 1/4 turn bolts or whatever.

I use RTA's in rental properties and make sure I glue, screw, and brace them when I assemble them.


----------



## HBH (Oct 17, 2015)

Check your bigger cabinet companies in your area. Some have warehouses full of stuff that was made and not accepted by clients. We have a company here that does doors, cabinets and trim. I get great deals all the time. Couple weeks ago picked up 2- 48" solid cherry 4 panel doors pre-hung for $30 a piece.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Have you used this one? If so, how was the quality?


You want cheap and quality? I hear enough of that from customers!


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Exactly. You need to pick quality or price. 

I just gave an estimate on a bathroom. $30,000. Customer said they were going to drive an hour to a Menards to get a vanity, to save money.

I have used Kitchen Kompact. They are cheap and, as said above, check every one before the truck leaves. Alot of damaged ones. The good thing is they can get more quick.

For the RTA cabinets, don't forget how much time you'll have in putting them together. That will add to the cost.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Home depot sells a line from Wilsonart, True contractor priceing and is sold at the prodesk, www.kitchenkompact.com


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

carp.addict said:


> Need some input on where to get a good deal on kitchen cabinets and counter tops. My first go-to would be HD, just looking for other options as well.
> 
> This is for a basement remodel that's getting a kitchen area. It's being done for resale value so it should look decent but also be fair priced.
> 
> Thanks.


Resale is one area you don't want to go cheap on kitchens or bath... 

Rental different story...

If you have to go for cheap, one of the biggest areas missed by most in kitchens and one that has the best ROI is components that cost little to make but have a huge impact on perceived quality... cutlery dividers, garbage/recycle pull-outs, in-drawer spice racks, regular pull-outs, etc... the items you see in most higher end kitchens... the sizzle...

Looking at the kitchen from a buyer perspective first and then from a cost perspective to find ways to achieve the goal puts you at an advantage...

If they have to go with laminate because of cost, consider beveled edges or other edges instead of the 70's look of black lines... Maybe cost you a hundred or so more depending on edge chosen and length of top, but again, great ROI... 

http://www.kurvedges.com/ (a Kuehn Bevel wesbite) also... http://www.kuehnbevel.com/FAQS.aspx
http://loticorp.com/ (Gem-loc)

Best of luck... 8^)

.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I just placed an order for Kemper cabinets. More expensive than Kitchen Kompact, but alot nicer looking. 

I looked over the website for the RTA cabinets. Kemper was significantly cheaper. Not the Echo line. They are even cheaper.


----------



## Concreteman88 (Mar 21, 2016)

Just in the process of installing an Ikea kitchen in my house. Some things about them are cheap, but they have very good hardware, soft-close and everything, and the door and drawer fronts are beautifull so i think those are 2 huge points for resale. And the price is awesome!👍


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Concreteman88 said:


> Just in the process of installing an Ikea kitchen in my house. Some things about them are cheap, but they have very good hardware, soft-close and everything, and the door and drawer fronts are beautifull so i think those are 2 huge points for resale. And the price is awesome!👍


Factor in unpacking and assembly and the price isn't so awesome. Unless you are only paying yourself $20 an hour. Multiply by your billable hourly rate and RTAs aren't that much of a savings.


----------



## Concreteman88 (Mar 21, 2016)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Factor in unpacking and assembly and the price isn't so awesome. Unless you are only paying yourself $20 an hour. Multiply by your billable hourly rate and RTAs aren't that much of a savings.


Well i dont know how much custom cabinets would have cost for my kitchen but i think i would definitely have a couple thousand difference to make up for installation costs. 

I might not make good wages on it because cabinets are not my trade and it'll take me quite a while to install, but i think a cabinet guy would be fairly good off.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Concreteman88 said:


> Well i dont know how much custom cabinets would have cost for my kitchen but i think i would definitely have a couple thousand difference to make up for installation costs.
> 
> I might not make good wages on it because cabinets are not my trade and it'll take me quite a while to install, but i think a cabinet guy would be fairly good off.


You don't know the cost of custom cabinets but think you definitely have a couple thousand to make up the difference? And in not knowing custom cabinet prices, you think a cabinet guy would be fairly good off?

I am not a concrete guy. I don't know how much a yard of concrete costs, do you think not knowing the costs I could say you would be fairly good off on something regarding concrete?

I just priced out a kitchen for a friend of mine. Cost of "custom" (which are really just standard box cabinets made with the fit and finish they want. Custom is not something most people could afford or would pay for) $6404, RTA's: $5110.

20 cabinets total. Probably 20-30 minute assembly time (unpacking, setting up and putting together). Or about 8 hours assembly time. So I would charge around $800-$1000 for my time to assemble. Even though it looks like I saved a few hundred, heck, let's say I saved a grand. I could have been progressing on the project those 7 hours instead of assembling cabinets.

The advantage of RTA's is the fast turn around. I can order today and have them in 3-5 days versus 3-5 weeks (usually 5 weeks). They also don't take up too much room so I can stage them in a much smaller footprint.


----------



## Concreteman88 (Mar 21, 2016)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You don't know the cost of custom cabinets but think you definitely have a couple thousand to make up the difference? And in not knowing custom cabinet prices, you think a cabinet guy would be fairly good off?
> 
> I am not a concrete guy. I don't know how much a yard of concrete costs, do you think not knowing the costs I could say you would be fairly good off on something regarding concrete?
> 
> ...


Point Taken.

I dont have time to argue with someone who knows cabinets better than me any way ha!


----------



## aquakbd (Aug 19, 2016)

Check out Wolf Classic Cabinets and CNC cabinetry. They have good quality and the price is fair.


----------



## areshia (Oct 14, 2016)

the cheapest and best r the ones u build yourself. I came from the cabinet business so to me it is easy. any one can learn it and they are much better than any box stoor and about 30% cheaper.


----------



## areshia (Oct 14, 2016)

yap that's right I live near an Amish community and they have lots in stock. at almost 1/2 off


----------

